
Yelp Creates Gofundme's for Local Businesses Without Permission - kyleblarson
https://twitter.com/waxpancake/status/1243234941153898498
======
wmeredith
This doesn’t surprise me in the slightest. Yelp’s entire business model is
high-jacking small business’ reputation and holding it hostage to extract
money from the business. This is just more of the same. Steal a piece of the
relationship between the customer and the business, then sell it back.

Yelp is a hardship on all small businesses they interact with. They can’t go
away fast enough.

I mostly ignore them, but they’ve somehow inserted themselves into Apple Maps.
It’s the only reason I refuse to use them over Google Maps and I hate it. Fuck
Yelp.

/rant

